# C. wendtii brown leaves : disease or brown variety ?



## cpoiri02 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello friends !

I've recently put some Cryptocoryne wendtii in my tank (pH 7.0 ; GH 11). They all have green leaves, except one... Its younger leaves become brown.

It's the first time I try crypts. Is it the "cryptocoryne disease" or something else ?

Thanks a lot for your help !!!!!


----------



## treepimp (Apr 13, 2006)

I know I've had some similar experience with red and brown crypts. I bought nice healthy green plants and after a few weeks all of the leaves turned reddish brown. My crypts are still growing great though. I think it might have to do with the intensity of the light in your tank. The more wpg, the more red-brown the leaves.


----------



## cpoiri02 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you treepimp for the information ! 

It certaintly has to do with the intensity of the light, because one of the crypts is in the shadow of a big root, and it remains green...

Strange crypts


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

ah, that explains why an offshoot of my brown crypt is turning green in my 10g (low light, low tech) tank. very helpful!


----------

